# 3-19-11 bottom fishing/jigging



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Crew today was me, David and Tyler. We hit several spots to 23 miles out. It was a awesome day to be on the gom. we had our work cut out for us. we caught huge snapper after huge snapper. cut bait , jiggs, it didnt matter. we all caught our personal best snapper. i Got Tyler on vid with a couple of David and myself. Kill count ,triggers, 1 aj, king, almaco, i think that covers it. hope you enjoy the videos


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you need to change your name to dailyhammer.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

11 year old VS Monster Snapper!! Hell of a job Tyler


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=198104163544951&comments


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

today tyler is carrying the biggest head i have ever seen. he will tell anyone he comes in contact with his fish story, and he has video to back it up. truely a great day on the water.:thumbup:


----------



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

Where were y'all fishing out of? Since the king and wondering?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding !!!!! 

good to see the Kings moving in - thanks!!!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to see a king getting caught!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

out of pensacola..King was caught at the chevron on a speed jig


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> I think you need to change your name to dailyhammer.


 
Dailyhammer..I like it George. u fishing yet?


----------

